# Mini Circular Saw - Rockwell or Dremel?



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi I was trying to decide between a Rockwell Versacut $100, 4A or a Dremel Sawmax $130 6A for cutting cement board before I lay tile and for cutting into Plaster walls. The rockwell is only 4 amps but seems to have higher reviews on amazon?

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these or recommendations on other tools for these sorts of projects?

I already have circular saws but I feel like these smaller saws are more convenient and also these saws allow plunge cutting (for when I cut holes in the plaster walls)

Also anyone know if the blades are standard? I think the blades are 3 3/8" I was wondering if they have generic brands that make blades this saw?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

for cutting cement backer and plaster, an angle grinder or tile cutting you will do better to buy an angle grinder or small diamond bladed circular saw---Harbor Freight makes a dandy saw for $65---less on sale. I'll see if I can find a link.

4 in. Dry-Cut Handheld Tile Saw


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I have studied long and hard on this very decision. I have an old Craftsman 5 1/2" cordless circular saw and the batteries are toast and I have searched for some sort of replacement for 2 years. Had a Porter Cable cordless that did not have enough power. So, I have looked for something similar in a corded model as you have done. The reviews for both are lukewarm but maybe for backer board they could work. Most reviews seem to say both saws are underpowered or the switches are hard to activate and keep a straight line for cutting. In any event, I have been underwhelmed by reviews of both saws and have not committed to buying one. Sure would like to once again find a compact saw of any kind that you don't have to lug around for roof projects, etc.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This is what I use, manly because of the dust hose connection to go to the shop vac.
https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/five-inch-fiber-cement-saw


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Another down side to these, the blades are not cheap and cement board will eat them like they was candy. I have been using my oscillating tool for cut outs but again the blades are not cheap. I haven't found them yet but Bosch has jigsaw blades for cement board.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A tile bit in a Roto Zip will work better for making holes in tile board.


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

I've found some cheap oscillating blades (Chinese ) that seem to wear just slightly faster then my brand name does so in the end it ends up being cheaper if you just buy a bunch of the blades or carbide ones. 

The Rockwell versacut I found at lowes for 99$


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That saw I linked to is dust free if you press a wet sponge against the blade as you cut---works well---handy for other uses,too.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Another option for cement board and mud job tear outs is a handheld wet saw such as the Dewalt DWC860W. I have the Felker FHS-4 that works very well but it appears that its no longer made.

For plaster nothing beats an oscillating tool.


----------

